
Ask HN: Why does my previous question not show up in “Ask HN”? - jsprogrammer
Why does my previous question not show up in &quot;Ask HN&quot;?
======
greenyoda
If you're talking about this one -

"Ask HN: ireadthetpp.com – Video archive of each Senator reading the TPP"

\- it's there, currently at #39 (second page).

~~~
jsprogrammer
Ah got it, when I looked at the Ask HN compared to new, Ask HN appeared to
also be ordered by submission time. Mine was the only one missing in that
context.

Thank you!

